# Ziza city as DRL…



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I’m playing with my retro which is a set of oem gti hid housings with 
Aftermarket ballasts on a rabbit. Almost done with the set up

So I’m looking at pictures of the Ziza bulbs they looked very bright

So I decide to get a pair of them to try them as DRL Not so much luck . They are just blue little bit brighter that the stock wedge bulb. Besides gain of color. Now that I see the real thing I will say “OVER EXPOSURED” pictures LOL.

I may have to have my HID’s as DRL’s!!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea I see what you're saying, they look brighter in their pictures but if you look in their actual ForSale thread on mk5 Parts you will see better pics from others who installed it and it's just a tad brighter, which is still ok. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-LED-City-Light-Conversion-Kit&highlight=ziza 

Do you have pics?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

sebasEuRo said:


> Yea I see what you're saying, they look brighter in their pictures but if you look in their actual ForSale thread on mk5 Parts you will see better pics from others who installed it and it's just a tad brighter, which is still ok.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-LED-City-Light-Conversion-Kit&highlight=ziza
> 
> Do you have pics?


 

*Correction*. ECS has the correct Advertising. They advertise a very bright LED for 
City lights this is a correct statement and for that use they are many times brighter than the standard bulb. I didn’t mean to flame ECS… !! 

Searching on the forums I found pictures if the Ziza from people running them. The bulbs that are kind super Exposed due to having the wrong settings on the camera. 

Well I figure let me get a pair to see how they perform in the city light on a GTI housing but use them as DRL. This is where I had the issue. Not bright en enough for that use 
So I will use them as City Lights. Ordering the License place some time soon!! 

I just dropped one of the bulbs inside the head lamp.. Almost no way to get them out.. so please be careful with them!! 

I will post picks of the set up once completed. Since I also modified the shield to get a better cutoff. 


GTI projectr 
ZKW clear lense and a shield made of sheet metal 
Matsuchita Ballasts 
Relay Harness 



Fisrt pic standig like 5 feet away. Pics on the driveway are lile at 28 feet. 

http://cid-fcdf8d9ed7c13207.photos.live.com/self.aspx/New album/DSCN3687.JPG


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

thank you, I will be careful, I've seen many people drop theirs in the headlight but there seem to be some household items that can fish it out, don't know which yet  Hopefully I never get to find out haha


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I got tired of trying so I just dremmel the thing out... created an HOLE on the bottom of the lamp. 
o well!!


----------

